# IT Job vs Job as SBI PO



## ayushman9 (Jun 17, 2013)

I completed my MBA after be from a reputed govt college & got placed in Infosys as Asscociate consultant .Currently I am getting in hand of about 48k per month . Now in the mean time I had been givinf PSU/PSB exams like IBPS/SBI etc .I have qualified & also managed to crack the interview of IBPS about 3 times &  but each time rejected final posting as infy pay was higher .However only this time i have been able to crack SBI wrriten exam & I hope will clear the interview also. I cleared SBI last year too but failed to crack the interview (I was in MBA college then)

I am 24 years old (24 not yet completed) as of writing this post  .I am largely confused as to if i crack the interview should i join SBI Or not. I am at a great pressure from my Family to join SBI as it offers a good job security ,Medical benefits & provide its employee with good Home loan advantage compared to retail customers .Now it may seem laughable to decide your career on a thing like home loan ,but coming from a middle class family ,the repayment advantage offered by a SBI job is not comparable to anyone else

On the other hand ,I love my job at Infy .I am working as a Associate consltant ,the pay is good & as i am currently in a SEZ in hyd ,the cost of living is also not high .However there is always the fear of job insecurity .There is promise of onsite travel & posting but at the same time there are extended bench periods sometimes going so long as for a year . I am a techie at heart & whenever the work comes ,i do it with all my energy .But ,yes there is always the fear of bad CRR ratings & posting to any unfriendly metro.

Kindly advise what should I do .If I jump to SBI ,my whole carrer path will change from IT to Finance. The pay will also effectivily reduced to half . Also as a SBI Po ,more or less your MBA degree becomes irelevant .For both SBI & Infosys ,annual hikes are rare with SBI offering quaterly hikes in DA which is not of much consequence but SBI iffers a cushion from upheavel from external envirionment  However SBI comes with a steady growth & Infy/IT sector comeswith volatile but high growth options mainly guided by external environment.Competancy wise ,I know i can work in both environment. However I am confused & i have to make the decision in nect few coming months .Kindly advise


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2013)

How much you're getting other than in hand salary as perks ? I'm asking this as SBI gives huge benefits apart from low in hand salary. A fresher PO joining in mumbai is liable for 69k renumeration as CTC (cost to company), which is not at all bad. Plus those annual perks, such as 1-2 lakh for furniture, electronics, and what not; medical benefits are too valuable, not to forget trips . Also, I believe, and it's almost evident practically, that the status in society will be much higher of a SBI Po against most IT companies jobs.

But if you're so assured of your growth in Infy, then I bet, you will leave behind SBI salary by 5 times if you do well. But as you know, all these imaginations come at an "if", which is always skeptic. Job security, as you ave mentioned, is the worst fear any private employee can think of.

Btw MBA do helps in promotion/enhanced CV while escalating through senior managerial scales.

PS: Being a member of SBI family (dad), I have seen it closely. But do keep it in mind, people who grab the opportunity fast and grow in private sector fare better, but all this at an if...   .


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 17, 2013)

Go for govt jobs .Best.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2013)

just keep in mind that not all SBI jobs are in mumbai(in fact very few are) & most likely you will get a rural area posting for first 3-4 years & pay will be less too.the workload is also there in any PO job & maximum in SBI(just visit any major SBI branch during weekdays & you will see what i am talking about) so if you are the one who don't like doing mundane work(like checking account numbers & details) with great concentration(no mistakes here cause one wrong number/sign/entry & you are looking at few thousands rupees disappearing) or don't like to frequently spend 10-12 hours in office(last year SBI actually had to open many of its branches on sunday too because of special circumstances) & almost no official/paid leaves then don't join but if you are ready to face all this for initial 4-5 years in hopes of getting into middle management level then go ahead.personally i say any interview post in SSC CGL exam is better than SBI PO in every respect.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 17, 2013)

The monetary difference between the Infy and SBI is easily compensated by the facilities and benefits you enjoy as an SBI employee. You'll get medical+accommodation+preferential rates for loans+job security etc. But be prepared for lethargic growth as the promotion policy sucks, for POs I'm guessing now its 4-3-4 (4 years to be eligible for first promotion, then 3 , then 4 etc. Refer to your offer letter) and a lot of workload. You'll be on probation for two years and while you are on probation, most of the time you'll be posted in rural areas and transferred frequently. Your place of posting may also be not much to your liking. I have never worked in a domestic branch but I'm sure things are just like as /u/whitestar_999 has quoted above.

You're a young guy so fast growth and better income might attract you more but in a government job you'll find job security which will matter more in later stages of life. I'll suggest you draw a table and write down the advantages and disadvantages of joining SBI and evaluate them by cancelling out compensating properties (say disadvantage=low salary, benefit=better credit facilities etc.) and then decide on the basis. 

PS: Most people will suggest you to go for SBI (I would too) but you have to decide for yourself what and how you want your life to be.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2013)

^You can also get promotion in 2 yrs if you clear the internal departmental exam. 2 yrs and scale - II.

And yeah, obviously the work load is increasing day by day, and you can't escape it. If you escape it, you loose on your career, stuck at same position forever (Read no promotion).



whitestar_999 said:


> personally i say any interview post in SSC CGL exam is better than SBI PO in every respect.



Only the top tier posts, inspector, sub-inspector, and UDC in some specific departments like external ministry and the likes.

But it's harder to crack.

Recently I was persuading one of my cousin, who is PO in a PSU from 2 yrs, for opting CGL. I tried as hard as I could, but in the end I lost. 

CGL looses on financial independence front, while wins on status and power front. It's a personal choice.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 17, 2013)

^^Nope. There used to be a "Fast Track Promotion Scheme" but it was withdrawn in 2006 iirc. You can get increments by clearing IIBF exams though, but promotion will come only after you are eligible. Also, the employee has to go through a written exam and interview for promotion. As I mentioned before, the promotion policy sucks but to be fair its the same policy for all the banks under IBA. 

While we are at it, I'll share one of my senior's comment on SBI : _"SBI is like a mousetrap. Those who are outside wants to come inside and those who are inside wants to get outside"_. This is true for most government jobs anyway.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2013)

^I have confirmed it buddy (with my father, who is in SBI). And one of my cousin, got the promotion a few days back, he is in Central Bank though.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2013)

@dashing.sujay,except for inspector of posts any CGL interview post is good.you will not get as much cash in hand(assuming honest salary) but you will also get only get 1/4th the load of a SBI PO job & lot more leaves.in fact the cutoff for CSS(central secretariat,Delhi,~32000 in hand) service is lowest among all interview posts because of almost zero chance of under table income & 99% chance of permanent posting in Delhi & i still suggest this job over SBI PO any day.i would rather take a job which pays less but with much less work load & lots of leaves & being a central employee there is not a major difference between usual benefits like medical & pension benefits.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2013)

^I also prefer CGL


----------



## ayushman9 (Jun 19, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^I also prefer CGL



Thank you all for your response .  The pressure becomes more because My father has been in public sector banking & it is very difficult to argue   .I mean when 18lac people are competing for 1500 job ,the the job must be having some weightage . Anyways your response just made me more aggressive towards Interview preparation.

While in case of central govt jobs ,i think one can also go for RBI grade B or SEBI etc .I had personally cracked RBI grade b phase 1 & 2 during mba  & still lament when i was not selected in interview .  The pay scale & perks that posts like RBI Grade B ,Nabard or SEBI offers can overshadow infy or SBI anytime.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2013)

this year's CGL exam on 21st april was much tougher than SBI PO exam & like i said any interview post in it(except inspector of posts) is better in all respects(even you father won't be able to argue against this  ) so try CGL next year.RBI grade B is even tougher than CGL & as far as i know the only people i know who cracked it many of them also cracked UPSC civil services exam(or at least reached interview stage) which is the toughest exam in the country.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 19, 2013)

ayushman9 said:


> Thank you all for your response .  The pressure becomes more because My father has been in public sector banking & it is very difficult to argue  .I mean when* 18lac people are competing for 1500 job ,the the job must be having some weightage *. Anyways your response just made me more aggressive towards Interview preparation.
> 
> While in case of central govt jobs ,i think one can also go for RBI grade B or SEBI etc .I had personally cracked RBI grade b phase 1 & 2 during mba & still lament when i was not selected in interview . The pay scale & perks that posts like RBI Grade B ,Nabard or SEBI offers can overshadow infy or SBI anytime.



if ladki k bapu start looking a SBI job wala as same level as Infy wala, that weightage will vanish.
Translation : If fathers of Indian ladies start looking a person with SBI as same level as a person earning 1/2lacs /month at Infy, that weightage will vanish.

This is another reason Indian private sector is not so much prominent as compared to US one. Most people try to get in a Bank PO jobs.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 19, 2013)

We need a sticky thread for govt jobs as they are hot now (vacancies), though this does seem to require a separate thread. PO job is full of workload and if I were given an opportunity then I would have to give up my heart as a techie. But it might not necessarily be a generalist job, you can be promoted to the IT department. You can imagine the workload in sbi, they opened their branches frequently on sunday and there are talks , though I have no proof, of making sunday as a working day.



ayushman9 said:


> when 18lac people are competing for 1500 job.


Around 45 lacs applied for sbi clerk last year and they will break this record this year also in clerk


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 19, 2013)

But then again one can't deny the fact of benefits & job security.

@op what you have here is a weight on one side you have the corporate blingblang(you will get only if you are in a Metro) + HOPE of uncle sam opportunity 
on other side you have benefits & job security

So what I will suggest is value the jobs as how much amount of money you will earn in a period of 10 years
considering 5 working days/week @8hrs with 22 days yearly leaves/year+ 10-12 Holidays/year 
as it_waaznt_me has posted the promotion details in SBI
get the Hike details I mean how much generaly is given each year to the post you are thinking of joining in SBI with same in Infy.

Gone are the days when a father worked in location A in a govt. Job B, builds a house at location A and his son/daughter joins the same/higher scale job in location A and live in the house.

With growing economy most govt. jobs will be in remote/new areas, so one has to pay rent(your particular case may be different). So keep this in count too.

Though you will not get job security in the begining in Private sector but once you become a valuable employee of the organization/spent few years in US, the benefits of SBI will seem puny then.

Also as you will join as a Ascon in Infy as you have posted salary about 6lacs/yr. After few years if you change the company you can get double package also.
One of my seniors from college joined a small company in Bangalore(his father a Govt. officer strongly argued and opposed this), after 3.5 years he is earning 15lacs/yr with one switch.

As you may be aware that we do not have any labour law in Indian IT sector cause the sector is too low compared to others. Currently the only laws applicable are organised sector laws.
If this sector grows, then we will have IT laws regulating it. Just look at uncle sam's laws in IT there.


----------



## ayushman9 (Jun 19, 2013)

Just to add more info ,my dad just throwed me a bouncer yesterday ,when I talked about Uncle SAM oppurtunities .Incidently Many indian Public sector banks including my dad's ,which does'nt even come under top 8 ,have started opening Branches outside India  & just recently 2 of my father juniors of JMG Scale 3 & 4 i believe ,were sent to 5 year assignment to US & Sweden .  I did'nt know what to reply  .Though I am preety sure the perks may not be equivalent to any IT employees.

While for work load ,Infy & other IT companies score as not only they provide flexible hours but heavy loads are also not present during normal scenario .I have seen Senior Project manager hitting gyms nowadays at evening & during work hours  ,which I can't imagine in


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2013)

^scale 3 and 4 don't come under JMG, only 1 comes, AFAIK.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2013)

"real govt job"(gazetted or not) is where you work directly under state/central govt which is not the case with any public sector bank,institution or unit.to get these jobs you have to crack exams much harder than SBI but the rewards are also higher(even after taking out the corruption factor).

^^correct,reaching scale 3 will take at least 8 years not to mention there will be less than dozen foreign posting available for thousands of aspirants.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 19, 2013)

One thing is also there that people also shift from govt to private sector after being at a good position.  As govt employees they get attractive salaries. Just a viewpoint.

Only scale I comes under JMG afaik. J=Junior.


----------



## ayushman9 (Jun 19, 2013)

What about lateral jump in future for PSB's employees. I have seen people leaving Public sector banks for plush offering in pvt ones especially Axis  ,ICICI for anything in range of 90k to 1.2lac per month .Though they have been working for about 8 to 9 years in Public sector bank before that .


----------



## theterminator (Jun 19, 2013)

ayushman9 said:


> What about lateral jump in future for PSB's employees. I have seen people leaving Public sector banks for plush offering in pvt ones especially Axis  ,ICICI for anything in range of 90k to 1.2lac per month .Though they have been working for about 8 to 9 years in Public sector bank before that .


That's exactly what I said in my previous post. Govt employees get impressive offers in pvt sector.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2013)

only if your resume is impressive.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2013)

A M/2 grade manager at Coal india, my friend's father, was offered 65 lakhs package at Reliance, and he denied. 

PS: Reliance guys took 8 hrs long interview


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2013)

of course he declined.coal sector has single-handedly made more millionaires than IT sector & pvt companies like Reliance combined.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2013)

^I think we should swap the word millionaire with billionaire; it's more apt here


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2013)

^^i normalized the statement to include more no. of people as anyone who is a billionaire is also implicitly a millionaire


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 19, 2013)

and above all please consider this


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ji2Atwp.jpg





ayushman9 said:


> Just to add more info ,my dad just throwed me a bouncer yesterday ,when I talked about Uncle SAM oppurtunities .Incidently Many indian Public sector banks including my dad's ,which does'nt even come under top 8 ,have started opening Branches outside India  & just recently 2 of my father juniors of JMG Scale 3 & 4 i believe ,were sent to 5 year assignment to US & Sweden .  I did'nt know what to reply  .Though I am preety sure the perks may not be equivalent to any IT employees.
> 
> While for work load ,Infy & other IT companies score as not only they provide flexible hours but heavy loads are also not present during normal scenario .I have seen Senior Project manager hitting gyms nowadays at evening & during work hours  ,which I can't imagine in


then you can join the Bank very good opportunity indeed


----------



## jithinanne (Jan 13, 2014)

how does one benefit as a PO than an IT engineer in pvt company such as Infosys? wat abot the working hours and leaves that one get?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 14, 2014)

if you want a good work life balance and social status then PO is better. And also as a PO your job is more secured than Infy job


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 14, 2014)

^^Nirmal Baba 238 crore is more than enough for me 

for rapid growth, learning & opportunity choose private sector
for constant work life,benefits,no learning choose public sector


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi there,
I had joined SBI Caps 3 months ago. but left it after completing just 1.5 month. left in the notice period itself.
as per my experience, you get lot of benefits like canteen items @ 25%. suppose you want to buy lays, you have to pay only 2.5 Rs.
if you like that kind of benefits then you can join.
but beware than you wont be having much work to do, and even if you get some work to do, you will face internal politics. such as your senior says not to work for someone and on the other hand the guy who gives you work asks you about how much his work is done.
so you will have to make a fool of both of them 
i went through this within that period itself.
timings will be fixed as per your senior decides for you.
for promotions etc you have to be like a dog to your senior.
all the best.


----------



## jithinanne (Jan 15, 2014)

what about no. of leaves and no. of working hours per month when working as PO?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 17, 2014)

1-2 leaves per month & 8-9 hours per day 6 days a week is the average.SBI PO has the most workload & most salary among all bank POs.

source:friends working as PO in banks.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Jan 17, 2014)

I would like to join SBI for this. I will buy a truckload of Lays and stuff like that(which is offered @ 25%  ), And, I'll sell it to other retailers, and make a hell amount of money. 



anikkket said:


> you get lot of benefits like canteen items @ 25%. suppose you want to buy lays, you have to pay only 2.5 Rs.
> if you like that kind of benefits then you can join.


----------



## mituarora (Apr 9, 2014)

Government job best than IT.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 27, 2014)

Do any of you have an idea about energy sector (conventional and renewable)?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 27, 2014)

^^need more details.there is no such thing as energy sector in general in job openings.mechanical & electrical engg will make you eligible for almost any energy generation company.PSUs offer best job but are also toughest to get in(read competition with IITans/NITians).no psu in renewable(or at least any significant one) so pvt sector is the only option in renewable energy generation companies.


----------



## medy (Jul 8, 2014)

In between this matter i would know how could you crack 4 time SBI po? Coz im also will give sbi clerk exam please explain me your study planning and also for interview?


----------



## sameermanas (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Sorry for digging his thread but I had to answer this. I am a Po in SBI right now, so I think I am eligible to give you a suitable answer.

The first thing I would say is no to SBI. In SBI salary and respect apart, there is no work-life balance. U keep getting transfers till you retire. Ur family relations and relations with ur kids etc in future will deteriorate. Work is like 9 to 9 almost. In only some branches ull be able to leave by 6 30 or 7.

SBI is strigent in rules and transfers, so u got to do all the homework or ur doomed. Apart from that u need to give confirmation tests, e lessons etc etc till u die and thats too much irritating at times. If anything is to be done by the govt, the first target is banks. So u sometimes need to go to bank even on sundays. It is the most pathetic and heavy workload job ever.

If you feel u cant achieve anything and u don't need a family, then welcome to SBI.

PS: I am planning to quit SBI very soon to get a life!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 21, 2015)

sameermanas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry for digging his thread but I had to answer this. I am a Po in SBI right now, so I think I am eligible to give you a suitable answer.
> 
> ...



i smiled after reading your post. the way you wrote felt a little humorous to me. hope you won't mind.

i dont know much, but one of my maternal uncles (may be 45+ in age) is in SBI, and yes, he keeps getting transferred here-and-there. presently he's in some rural town near Jhansi or Kanpur or somewhere. 

also, a coursemate of mine (a shippy), he left sailing to be at home due to family-compulsions, and is now a PO in BoI (though he wanted to be in BoB, and had secured the score reqd. for that, but due to some discrepancy, couldn't get in it). he's not very pleased with the work-profile in banking, but atleast satisfied that he's at home now. life picked up pace well for him since. he sometimes used to tell me about experiences of SBI people he interacted with on another forum, and it was what you wrote - huge workload, weekend-work too many times, etc., etc. though salary, etc. are good i presume. also, not to forget handling pestering and furious customers at times, though that can be across all the banks (he experienced one such incident recently, and was thoroughly miffed by it! gave his piece of mind to the customer. hehe).


----------



## sameermanas (Feb 21, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> i smiled after reading your post. the way you wrote felt a little humorous to me. hope you won't mind.
> 
> i dont know much, but one of my maternal uncles (may be 45+ in age) is in SBI, and yes, he keeps getting transferred here-and-there. presently he's in some rural town near Jhansi or Kanpur or somewhere.
> 
> also, a coursemate of mine (a shippy), he left sailing to be at home due to family-compulsions, and is now a PO in BoI (though he wanted to be in BoB, and had secured the score reqd. for that, but due to some discrepancy, couldn't get in it). he's not very pleased with the work-profile in banking, but atleast satisfied that he's at home now. life picked up pace well for him since. he sometimes used to tell me about experiences of SBI people he interacted with on another forum, and it was what you wrote - huge workload, weekend-work too many times, etc., etc. though salary, etc. are good i presume. also, not to forget handling pestering and furious customers at times, though that can be across all the banks (he experienced one such incident recently, and was thoroughly miffed by it! gave his piece of mind to the customer. hehe).



Yes you are exactly right. If someone wants a bank career, then other PSBs are far better. SBI is the biggest bank as well as the toughest bank to work with. If one wants a bank career, a clerical cadre is much peaceful to live.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Feb 22, 2015)

Dude don't mind, but if you so much hate your job and organisation, then I think its better to resign and start searching for other jobs. There is a scarcity of jobs in the market now and someone more worthy of the post you are holding currently can get the job.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2015)

dissatisfaction is not hate & you can not get the true picture from outside.every thing comes with a price & in sbi po case it is your personal life & work balance.of course there are ppl willing to pay this price but those who don't can not be blamed.also leaving a job is a complicated decision & many times there is no other option but to continue even if job is not satisfying.


----------



## archananair (Feb 28, 2015)

Your family is right joining SBI would get you secure job and also other facilities which you will not get in private job. 
But you are the person who will be joining job and not your family. I think job satisfaction is most important not matter you work in private or government. If you feel that IT industry id for you and you can make great future ahead in it then continue with it.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 5, 2015)

sameermanas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry for digging his thread but I had to answer this. I am a Po in SBI right now, so I think I am eligible to give you a suitable answer.
> 
> ...



It's not just limited to SBI, BoB is the most profiting public sector bank , how do you think it achieves that: by sucking employees' blood. I think this unjust workload is due to implementation of policies of government. While there are many govt deptt/offices where employees are eating tobacco & playing cards(RTO) , in banks there is no place to breathe. Ten people are shouting 10 different things all at the same time while I am passing RTGS worth crores of rupees. One mistake & you're doomed. Just a fortnight ago a cashier's cash fell short by Rs. 30,000. The Bank makes no exceptions when it comes to recovery. The most recent & popular example of unjust workload is Pradhan Mantri Jan Dhan Yojna. Opening millions of accounts of people with little or no documents to go along with the current unjust workload & no help from govt in providing additional staff, it is the most worthless scheme I have ever seen. This scheme is for people who are not connected to banking sector & primarily for the poor but Oh Lord! how many thousands of accounts opened are fraudulent. Before elections, I was an advocate of Modi, well that's changed now for sure. But positive thing coming out was the recent settlement b/w bank unions & IBA. Atleast now 2 saturdays will be off  





whitestar_999 said:


> dissatisfaction is not hate & you can not get the true picture from outside.every thing comes with a price & in sbi po case it is your personal life & work balance.of course there are ppl willing to pay this price but those who don't can not be blamed.also leaving a job is a complicated decision & many times there is no other option but to continue even if job is not satisfying.


It's a huge price, either get a life or you're eaten by the bank. Just look at the dull faces of old branch managers.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 5, 2015)

@OP Please deliver what did you choose?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 5, 2015)

yeah it has been a long input thread what has been decided by OP is still unknown.


----------

